# Console Gaming Parlor - License's required



## gameplay (May 27, 2011)

Hi friends, 
I'm planning to open a Console gaming parlor/lounge (for both PS3 n xbox360 ) in Bangalore (and other parts of india later on...)
I've searched the web alot n still have a few questions,hence asking you gamers in here.... 

1.Do we need to have to get license from console manufacturers? If yes..who should we contact ?
2.To play the console games in the parlor systems, do we need to get special game discs other than the ones that are available in retail in our country ? 
3.Can we use games purchased outside India (singapore,dubai,UK,USA etc) for use in the parlor?

As we plan to run it legally,we're looking for info on any rights or license that we may need ....

It wud be gr8 if any parlor owners or others in the business here provide us some piece of info ... 

Any valuable suggestions to help us get started wil be appreciable !! 

pls feel free to PM me or drop a mail anytime at - gameplayindia@gmail.com

Thnk u gamerz !


----------



## Gollum (May 27, 2011)

first thing you should do is contact a lawyer and the nearest police station.
lawyer for any legal issues. police for night time close down age limit for customers.
for game discs, you need to own them. better have a purchase proof. no license from console manufacturers is required imo. sony etc are only interested in tracking piracy and hacking. if you are still unsure, contact the nearest authorized sony retailer or look up sony corporate in google to get a start on contacts to the right people.


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2011)

Gollum said:
			
		

> first thing you should do is contact a lawyer and the nearest police station.
> lawyer for any legal issues. police for night time close down age limit for customers.
> for game discs, you need to own them. better have a purchase proof. no license from console manufacturers is required imo. sony etc are only interested in tracking piracy and hacking. if you are still unsure, contact the nearest authorized sony retailer or look up sony corporate in google to get a start on contacts to the right people.


According to EULA the game you purchase is a single user license and not to be used for profit of any kind so I think owner needs permission from the publisher. I am not sure about that.


----------



## Gollum (May 27, 2011)

if its a secluded area then it might be okay.
why not try stream cyber cafe?


----------



## Sarath (May 27, 2011)

Yes found the link: Here is a thread with discussion about the same issue although not much about legality has been discussed
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/132731-want-open-game-parlour.html

.

Also if you are interested i will give you a link of a Gaming Parlour which is near my house with PS3-Xbox-Wii lounge:
GameZen â€“ Redefining the Gaming Experience!


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> According to EULA the game you purchase is a single user license and not to be used for profit of any kind so I think owner needs permission from the publisher. I am not sure about that.



Vamsi told in a previous thread that you need to buy some commercial license.


----------



## gameplay (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all..thanks for your replies... 

i've checked the other threads before but havent found any details regarding the license required to use ps3's n 360's in lounges...

i also spoke to sony-india rep , who told me that there are no licenses issued for commercial use... 

If so, then i dont understand how there are so many popular gaming lounges accross india(chennai,bangalore,indore etc) are able to operate legally without any licenses... 

still looking for some inside info on running legal game lounge .. 

pls feel free to share any info ppl !

Ty !


----------



## mrithyu (Dec 25, 2011)

hi guys
iam from vizag, andhra pradesh.
my problem exactly the same -- how to get the license for game titles to use for public play.
i somehow got the number of Electronic Arts corporate office in pune, and asked them about how to get a license for the game.
the lady in the office said they dont deal with those things and should contact the office of EA abroad.
those numbers are not available in google search.
dont know what to do.


----------

